# Lets Petition a kit! G2 pilot clicker



## ZanderPommo (May 17, 2012)

Maybe its because I'm tired but I'd like to vocalize an idea I've had for awhile.
I love g2 pilot refils. They write as well as a rollerball, have several options, are available everywhere, and are, relativly speaking, cheap.

many customers ask me, why would I pay $70 for a pen that still doesnt write as well as a G2?  I know the answer to this question, but I still would like to be able to say "well, that pen takes a g2 refill".

I realize it fits into rollerball pens, mostly, but I dont always want to carry a pen I'm afraid to use, and my job requires quick, frequent, and one handed deployment of a pen, which is why I use a long clicker with gel or an easyflow9000 (which are both fantastic options). 

G2 gel ink refils do not dry out like a rollerball, so why have it in a capped pen?  I would be extatic to have a pen similar or identical to a long clicker, with a mechanism compatible with a g2 pilot refill. 

I realize it would likely ONLY take g2 pilot refils, but thats ok to me. Is it a licensing concern?  This would be an ideal pen for me, and a fantastic selling point for customers. If a cheapo chinese made plastic pens can take a g2, why dont we fine pen turners have a kit for it?!?   

I know it all seems a bit rediculous to design a kit around a refill, but when you get right down to it, where making WRITING INSTRUMENTS right? fantastic writing pens with the added bonus of being beautiful. ANY AND ALL INPUT WELCOME. 

Any thoughts???

PS: this isnt meant to ruffle any feathers, its simply a personal opinion/wish


----------



## Curly (May 17, 2012)

Kitless.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 17, 2012)

I was hoping for something a bit more repeatable, in a fair timeframe and on a limited income with limited equiptment, as I am being 18 years of age.

i respect those with the skill to go kitless, I personally am way out of my league in that area, though I'm attempting to improve in that area


----------



## PenMan1 (May 17, 2012)

I'm already working on exactly such a pen.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14...etween-rollerball-ballpoint-97401/index2.html

You do realize that a Parker type spring will fit on the bottom of the G2 refill with minor modification. So far, the gel ink roller ball seems to last just fine without a cap (in fact, the refills are sold without caps).


----------



## snyiper (May 17, 2012)

I think it is a awesome idea. Im a bit further from going kitless than most so a kit would be awesome


----------



## glycerine (May 17, 2012)

Have you tried any other gel refills?  you can get "Parker style" gels...


----------



## Smitty37 (May 17, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Have you tried any other gel refills? you can get "Parker style" gels...


Yes, Right now I have Private Reserve Gel refills in both my Le Roi Clicker and my wifes Slimline Pro Clicker -neither is a capped pen and they work fine and write about as smooth as a baby's *** er skin. To be honest I have never used a G2 so I can't compare the Schmidt gel to them.


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 17, 2012)

Yes, I have, and I find a few issues.
-Not as smooth writing
-not as many width options (at least that are readily available)
-they're expensive
-most frusterating however is they last about a week, I estimate a g2 has close to 2x the ink, they last me a long time
-and once again, I'd like the selling point of advertising a smooth writing pen people are already fans of. no explanation needed besides, "and this one here takes g2 pilot refills.


----------



## Brentda1 (May 17, 2012)

I agree...love the G2 0.5 tip.  Much more precise and writes easier than a ballpoint.  Would love to have a click or even twist version kit.

Brentq


----------



## Joe S. (May 17, 2012)

Tell rockler! I think they have a thing where you tell them your idea!

P.S. It's good to know I'm not the only one under 20


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 17, 2012)

Hello Joe, yes Im 18 and the girlfriend (emmwittle) is 17, shes a member as well


----------



## Dulos (May 17, 2012)

I will add another two thumbs up on this idea. Also, did you know that a Waterman rollerball refill is almost exactly the same size as a G2?  The G2 writes nice but the Waterman is even smoother.  That means you have the option to upgrade.


----------



## titan2 (May 17, 2012)

Joe S. said:


> Tell rockler! I think they have a thing where you tell them your idea!
> 
> P.S. It's good to know I'm not the only one under 20


 
No need to tell any of the 'Big Boys'......they're always trolling.....

Post your creation here and give the construction details and in no time we'll all have kits from the 'Big Boys'!!!

The only question is......how long will it take them and how much $$$$?


Barney


----------



## Joe S. (May 17, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> Hello Joe, yes Im 18 and the girlfriend (emmwittle) is 17, shes a member as well



Wasn't there a post about this a little bit ago?


----------



## jeweler53 (May 17, 2012)

What is the length of the refill? Is it close to a Parker?


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 17, 2012)

its about a half inch longer, which wouldnt be a huge difference from the size of the long clicker, especially if they tweak the length of the click mech, i would think they could easily get it down to only like an 1/8'' longer.

Very interesting about the waterman refill, is it a rollerball that would dry out though?


----------



## Dulos (May 18, 2012)

I found a hack on Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY saying you could substitute a Waterman refill in a G2.  CORRECTION: It is a Mont Blanc refill!  I tried it and it worked.  If I remember right, you have to trim the plastic collar on the tail end of the refill.  I did not notice any problems with the performance of the refill--until I lost the pen a few months later.  Bummer!

Here is the info-  http://www.instructables.com/id/Save-$200-in-2-minutes-and-have-the-worlds-best-wr/.


----------



## OOPS (May 18, 2012)

Zander:  Here is an idea that might adapt to what you want.  A friend of mine really likes the Uniball 207 gel refill (I do too, by the way.)  He took a stock Atlas/Polaris pen and used a longer tube instead of the tube that comes in the kit.  For his initial test, he used a tube from a Long Clicker, but you can buy the 3/8" tubes in ten inch lengths from Wood N' Whimsies (and perhaps others.)  Here is the link to his IAP post where he showed what he did:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/stretch-atlas-81350/

I have never worked with the  G2, but based upon your comments I think I am going to Staples tomorrow to give one a try.  My clerk at Staples also suggested I try the Papermate gel, which I am currently using.  It dries really quickly so its more like a ballpoint than gel in that regard.  I am impressed with it so far.  So one of these might work for you with the modified Atlas.  Finally, I noticed that Penn State now makes an Atlas pen with a clicker.  I have no details, as I just noticed it on their web site.  It might be possible to modify that as well with a longer tube.  Keep us posted as you progress in this direction.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2012)

Dulos said:


> I will add another two thumbs up on this idea. Also, did you know that a Waterman rollerball refill is almost exactly the same size as a G2?  The G2 writes nice but the Waterman is even smoother.  That means you have the option to upgrade.



In a "blind test", with Schmidt 5888F,  Waterman Roller ball, Pilot G2 .5, and Mont Blanc refills loader in the same pen, my customers chose the G2 nearly 2:1.

When the test was repeated, EXCEPT substituting Schmidt 5888 M instead of 5888 F. My customers preferred the 5888 M nearly 2:1.

This is BY NO MEANS, scientific, BUT MOST ALL of my customers who said they prefer "fine point" actually chose the medium.


----------



## ashaw (May 18, 2012)

Simple fix would be the lengthen the lower tube of any of the clickers.  A little extra work yes but then you can customize the style for your refill.  Just remember it is no longer compatible with the Parker style refill.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 18, 2012)

ashaw said:


> Simple fix would be the lengthen the lower tube of any of the clickers. A little extra work yes but then you can customize the style for your refill. Just remember it is no longer compatible with the Parker style refill.


 The Sierra style clickers should be a rather easy mod but you're right in that it wouldn't be easy to make them compatible with the Parker Style.  I think there is one company that offered a clicker that had a "plug" they inserted so the clicker would reach the refill....maybe something like that would let you do it but then the customer would lose the plug.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2012)

Modifying an existing clicker will "sorta" work. The existing hole for the Parker style refill is so much bigger that the tiny G2 point wobbles. It might be ok with the .07 or .09 tip, but not really acceptable with the .05.

It might be easier to modify a cross type clicker, if the refill will fit in a 7mm tube.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 18, 2012)

Check with LazerLinez......They are now producing a Made in the USA Desire pen kit.


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 18, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> Modifying an existing clicker will "sorta" work. The existing hole for the Parker style refill is so much bigger that the tiny G2 point wobbles. It might be ok with the .07 or .09 tip, but not really acceptable with the .05.
> 
> It might be easier to modify a cross type clicker, if the refill will fit in a 7mm tube.


 

just checked and it will, but it wont after a part has been pressed in...


----------



## AnachitlPut (May 20, 2012)

If u can get it to fit a Parker there are a few other pen kits that would fit it


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 20, 2012)

maybe it would be easier to find a way to modify the refil to be parker length, but would you then lose out on preformance?


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 21, 2012)

I have been working on a design for a G2 pen. It would not be a click pen but it could be modified to be a click pen. It is on paper now but I will get into my 3D design program and see what I can do. I will make some instructions for it if I can get it to work right.


----------



## junosdad (May 21, 2012)

Without entering into the discussion on how to MacGyver a solution....

Xander - GREAT idea.  Here's hoping it pops up somewhere, as I count myself among the masses that have a strong preference for the G2 refills, and would love to turn something a bit nicer than cast plastic in which to carry it.


~Sam


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 22, 2012)

If anyone has any extra long 3/8'' tubes, would you be willing to try and measure out an even longer long clicker?  :biggrin:

do you think it would be unwieldly at a half inch longer???


----------



## jeweler53 (May 22, 2012)

Buy a Zen kit. 
Build it.
Throw away the Schmidt cartridge.
Put in the G2.
Write.

Simple, huh?

(just did it)

Dick


----------



## Polarys425 (May 22, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> Buy a Zen kit.
> Build it.
> Throw away the Schmidt cartridge.
> Put in the G2.
> ...


 

I'm guessing you completely missed the part about the OP wanting a CLICK pen that uses the G2 refill.


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 22, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> Buy a Zen kit.
> Build it.
> Throw away the Schmidt cartridge.
> Put in the G2.
> ...



Yes sir, I'm aware it fits in a rollerball pen, but I'm looking for a clicker that's slimmer and lighter than a zen rollerball, and hopefully not quite as expensive of a kit as a zen rollerball


----------



## Mapster (May 22, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> If anyone has any extra long 3/8'' tubes, would you be willing to try and measure out an even longer long clicker?  :biggrin:
> 
> do you think it would be unwieldly at a half inch longer???




I have done that before... It isn't too unwieldy if it is half an inch longer, it just looks sort of funky. But if you shape it more like a euro it breaks up the length a little. It would work just fine, I made a clicker 8.5" long, so it can easily be done.

Other kits I know of that could easily be lengthened for the refill are a guardian, actually one that would be really cool and simple would be the bolt action kits. Their tube is only about an inch and an eighth or so long, so it wouldn't look too bad either! I will look into that, also 3/8" tube


----------



## MarkD (May 22, 2012)

I picked up a G2 .7 refill yesterday and attempted to make a click style pen for it using aluminum stock and one of the click mechanisms from Richard Greenwald. Unfortunately,  I didn't have a drill bit long enough. I'll see if I can locate a longer drill bit today.


----------



## jeweler53 (May 22, 2012)

Would the Berea Hardwoods Sierra Button Click Pen (Berea #7502) fit the bill. Seems to take the G2 and is only 9 bucks


----------



## Smitty37 (May 22, 2012)

jeweler53 said:


> Would the Berea Hardwoods Sierra Button Click Pen (Berea #7502) fit the bill. Seems to take the G2 and is only 9 bucks


 I think that is a parker refill and probably isn't long enough to take the G2


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 22, 2012)

The inside of the nib section also needs to drilled differently with a shorter spring.
Probably make it a universal nib section that will work with any refill.
It is an easy option to add for me but the length of the pen would be longer.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 22, 2012)

Let me present you with a new pen. The Gatsby V2 from Penn State Ind with a G2 refill. This refill will work like a normal Parker refill.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54489700/2012-05-22 15.25.33.jpg
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54489700/2012-05-22 15.36.52.jpg


----------



## jeweler53 (May 23, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> jeweler53 said:
> 
> 
> > Would the Berea Hardwoods Sierra Button Click Pen (Berea #7502) fit the bill. Seems to take the G2 and is only 9 bucks
> ...



I think you might be wrong. I have never made this pen, but it looks like it will accept either a Parker or a Gel.






 A quote from the instructions:
"Note: When using the Parker Style refill you must use the provided chrome
extension. There are 2 of these extensions provided. One is simply a spare. If you do not use it the button click will not work. The extension is not needed when using the Uniball™ refill."

Also:
"http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/pdf/SierraButtonClickPen.pdf"

Dick


----------



## jeweler53 (May 23, 2012)

I give you a different solution. A hybrid refill. This is a G2 that I modified. It fits in every pen I tried, both click and twist.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2012)

When will you have them available in quantity?:biggrin:


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 23, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> When will you have them available in quantity?:biggrin:


Do you mean mine?
I just made mine with a dremel tool so it was pretty easy.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 23, 2012)

Could be yours, or someone elses .... there were a couple of them:biggrin:


----------



## Leatherman1998 (May 23, 2012)

I could sell some but probably not. I would make some instructions for others to make their own.


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 25, 2012)

we need a solid clicker, with metal internals
just keep this thread going until a supplier makes one! :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (May 25, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> we need a solid clicker, with metal internals
> just keep this thread going until a supplier makes one! :biggrin:


 
But, can we guarantee that metal internals will last longer or work more reliably?  
There are applications where plastic will wear better than metal - is this one of them?  

I don't really know, but I do know that I have owned 59 cent promotional click ballpoints that were all plastic that just worked and worked and worked.


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 25, 2012)

Smitty37 said:


> ZanderPommo said:
> 
> 
> > we need a solid clicker, with metal internals
> ...


 

I think most would agree that plastic on plastic isnt as big of a problem as metal on plastic, which is what exists in a long clicker. I think metal internals would wear much better, but thats just my .02


----------



## Smitty37 (May 26, 2012)

ZanderPommo said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > ZanderPommo said:
> ...


 
They might or might not, all plastic might wear better.  The material is only one factor.

If the click mechanisms in current design are breaking frequently (and I have no idea whether or not they are) then perhaps either all metal or all plastic would improve that.  

But a  good click design, using the right material (be it plastic or metal) should not break or wear out in a normal lifetime.

The only real stress is being absorbed by the springs and they should be the only part that will fail very often.  Springs do have a "life" of compression and expansion that does cause metal fatigue and they will eventually fail.


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 26, 2012)

agreed, so a solid mech is needed. a g2 pilot and long clicker are very close in length, the g2 being the shorter, i dont see why they couldnt make a clicker without it being unwieldy




Smitty37 said:


> ZanderPommo said:
> 
> 
> > Smitty37 said:
> ...


----------



## ZanderPommo (May 29, 2012)

maybe I'm just bad at it but no matter what i try i cant modify a g2 into a long clicker


----------

